# ut2004 manuelle installation wg. DVD-- läuft nicht.

## markusk21

Hallo,

ich konnte leider den ebuild für ut2004 nicht benutzen, weil auf meiner DVD-Version kein linux-installer drauf ist.

Also hab ich mich an diese Anleitung gehalten:

http://www.holarse-linuxgaming.de/h2006/space/Unreal+Tournament+2004 unten bei Installation (manuell) - by Amnon82 

Das lief auch alles ohne Probleme.

Zuerst hatte ich die fehler mit den fehlenden Bibliotheken, aber mit den symlinks und dem Verzeichniswechsel in /opt/ut2004/System war der weg.

Aber jetzt sieht mein Start so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> markus@markus:~$ cd /opt/ut2004/System/
> 
> markus@markus:/opt/ut2004/System$ ./ut2004-bin
> 
> Fehler b. Eintrag Entry: Datei 'Entry' nicht gefunden
> ...

 

Diese Datei gibt es: /opt/ut2004/Maps/Entry.ut2

Ich habe es auch nach dieser Anleitung (ohne Windows)  versucht: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3804657.html#3804657

Jedoch  meckert  games-fps/ut2004-data-3186-r3 immernoch mit: Could not locate source for '/mnt/dvd//linux-installer.sh'

Also, am liebsten würde ich das normale ebuild zum laufen kriegen.  Laut letztem Link geht das ja irgendwie.

 *Quote:*   

> markus@markus:/opt/ut2004$ cat /etc/portage/package.provided
> 
> =games-fps/ut2004-data-3186-r3
> 
> =games-fps/ut2004-bonuspack-ece-1-r2
> ...

 

Aber es würde mir auch schon reichen, wenn mit jemand mit dem obigen Fehler weiter helfen könnte.

Weiss jemand Rat?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo Markus,

also hier findest du einen Thread in dem genau dieses Problem besprochen wird. Worauf jemand so freundlich war und dort die linux-installer Datei hochgeladen hat.

Du könntest sie dir runterladen. All deine DVD-Dateien in ein Temp. Verzeichnis kopieren (wenn du genug Speicherplatz hast) und dann den Linux Installer hinzufügen. Dieses Verzeichnis dann als CD-Mounten und das spiel ganz normal mergen. ;)

```
$ mount /mnt/cdrom

$ mkdir /tmp/ut2004

$ cp -rv /mnt/cdrom/* /tmp/ut2004/

$ umount /mnt/cdrom

$ cp linux-installer.sh /mnt/ut2004

# mount --bind /tmp/ut2004 /mnt/cdrom
```

Aber Achtung, ein mergen von UT benötigt sehr viel Speicherplatz. Gut das Doppelte von dem Inhalt auf CD. Weil er die Dateien zuerst in dein tmp kopiert und zusammenstellt und sie von dort aus zusammen mit patches etc.. nach /opt/irgendwas kopiert. So kommt es das aus 8 GB schnell 24 werden wenn man die CD auch noch übers tmp-Verzeichnis einbindet ;)

Mfg Chris

----------

## Dragonix

Hast du die 'normale' DVD oder die UT Anthology?

Evtl hilft dir der Englische Thred: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-526497-highlight-.html

Meine Anthology DVD geht damit, die andere, denk es war eine Version von Midway, hab ich dann nicht mehr probiert.

----------

## markusk21

Danke, ich kenn das topic. 

Ich habe das mit dem Kopieren versucht, allerdings nicht von der Windows-Version, sondern wie oben genannt so wie es bei holarse beschrieben ist.

Durch den rest bin ich nicht so durchgestiegen, außer dass das ebuild jetzt auch mit der dortigen Version laufen soll. Kann ich für mich leider nicht bestätigen.

Es ist übrigens die Version von midway, allerdings gibt es nirgends das Tux-Symbol.  :Sad: 

Der Tipp mit dem kopierten linux-installer.sh war ganz gut. Leider fehlten dabei immer 2 Dateien.  Zudem musste ich die cab-Dateien zusätzlich noch entpacken, sodass sie zusammen mit der Verzeichnisstruktur im Tmp-Verzeichnis lagen. Vorher hat er über noch mehr fehlende Dateien muckiert.

Ich werde es anders lösen. Ein Freund tauscht seine cd-Version mit mir  :Smile: 

Ich lasse dieses Thema aber offen, da ich immer noch an einer Lösung interessiert bin und man meine Methode wohl kaum als [solved] bezeichnen kann.

Viele Grüße und weiterhin Danke für Tipps.

Markus

----------

